# Use a Bachmann 5 amp booster with Digitrax db150



## Sehender1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Wondering if there's a way to use a Bachmann 5 amp booster I have to power a district on my layout, which is command controlled by a Digitrax db150... 

Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

No way that I know of.Digitrax components are designed to work together through Loconet wiring wich I don't believe Bachmann components can be adapted to go with.I wouldn't even try it.
You already have 5 amps....do you REALLY need a booster?


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

The Bachmann 5 Amp booster input can be the same signal that goes to the track from a DCC controller. It is optically-isolated. I used one and a Dynamis to create two power districts. 
As an extra precaution I used an additional isolation-gap connected by 1 Ohm resisters. I do not like the idea of having slightly different power sources in direct contact with each other.
Bob


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

A good rule to follow is that everything between the wall plug and the power bus must be from the same manufacturer. Different companies use different programming conventions, and their equipment doesn't usually cooperate very well.

Using a Bachmann booster with a Dynamis system should work, because they're both Bachmann products. Not so with Digitrax.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't know about the Bachmann, but the MRC equivalent booster will work on other brand systems, if you look up the wiring / installation sheet, it shows how to do it ..


----------



## Sehender1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Brakeman Jake said:


> No way that I know of.Digitrax components are designed to work together through Loconet wiring wich I don't believe Bachmann components can be adapted to go with.I wouldn't even try it.
> You already have 5 amps....do you REALLY need a booster?


So I was going to try to use the booster rather than trying to run bus wires... which I imagine would be a pain with the EZ track.. 

It's a pretty lengthy layout... some of the far reaches could use more power.. 

Anyone using bus feeds with EZ track? lol.. wanna help me with that?


----------



## Sehender1 (Jan 21, 2015)

RT_Coker said:


> The Bachmann 5 Amp booster input can be the same signal that goes to the track from a DCC controller. It is optically-isolated. I used one and a Dynamis to create two power districts.
> As an extra precaution I used an additional isolation-gap connected by 1 Ohm resisters. I do not like the idea of having slightly different power sources in direct contact with each other.
> Bob


Thanks!
So how would the wiring look for this with my system?

I'd connect the db150 to the track as I do now.. 
And then what? Connect the Bachmann booster to the db150 somehow, or directly to the track? or what?


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

CTValleyRR said:


> A good rule to follow is that everything between the wall plug and the power bus must be from the same manufacturer. Different companies use different programming conventions, and their equipment doesn't usually cooperate very well.
> 
> Using a Bachmann booster with a Dynamis system should work, because they're both Bachmann products. Not so with Digitrax.


The Bachmann 5 Amp booster and the Dynamis system are sold by the same manufacturer but were not designed to be compatible with each other. That is apparently the reason why Bachmann uses the phase “can be used with” in the manuals. I know from experience that this was a very touchy issue on their “manufactures” forum that resulted in the mysterious disappearance of posts and even entire threads.
Bob


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Sehender1 said:


> So I was going to try to use the booster rather than trying to run bus wires... which I imagine would be a pain with the EZ track..
> 
> It's a pretty lengthy layout... some of the far reaches could use more power..
> 
> Anyone using bus feeds with EZ track? lol.. wanna help me with that?


Not hard at all. Drill a small hole in the roadbed for the feeder wire.

You can do it right at the joints between the roadbed, and all you have to do is file a little notch for the wires.


----------

